# evans200 colorflow



## tech549 (Mar 7, 2017)

AL,S  colorflow for sale on ebay,he loved this bike man,sad !!!!


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2017)

Post the link please.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222432495103


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/1953-jc-higgins-color-flow.1393/


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Anyone know who the seller is? Just curious. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kato (Mar 7, 2017)

*His 1964 Sears Spaceliner is still on Craigslist also........figured it would sell.*
*Sorta sad but hoping funds are going to wife and family*


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Anyone know who the seller is? Just curious. V/r Shawn




I believe it's Al's Son that's selling the bikes.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't think its sad his bikes are being sold...his family recognizes they have value and are being sold at market price quickly.
What's sad is good stuff that goes for pennies on the dollar and the surviving family loses not only their loved one, but all his/her efforts.
Chris


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2017)

Beautiful bike.Would it have had a batwing light.?


----------



## Kato (Mar 7, 2017)

I agree scrubbinrims........what I meant is that I know Al was just getting his 10 bikes hit list filled and enjoying them and then passes.
Al ended up with my old Huffy Dial-Your-Ride and I chatted via CABE with hima few times - seemed like a truly 100% super nice old skool guy.


----------



## Kato (Mar 7, 2017)

I agree scrubbinrims........what I meant is that I know Al was just getting his 10 bikes hit list filled and enjoying them and then passes.
Al ended up with my old Huffy Dial-Your-Ride and I chatted via CABE with hima few times - seemed like a truly 100% super nice old skool guy.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 7, 2017)

That is a very nice Higgins!!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 8, 2017)

vincev said:


> Post the link please.



having a hard time with that,please educate me!!!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 8, 2017)

the sad part has nothing to do with the value of a bicycle,only the memories of a man I never meet in person but talked to him here on the cabe,I will always relate his bikes to his life here on the cabe and in the hobbey


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 8, 2017)

vincev said:


> Beautiful bike.Would it have had a batwing light.?



Yes, A batwing. Al couldnt see paying stupid money for one from a local guy.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 8, 2017)

This is one of the saddest posts here in a while. He even made videos of his rides on that bike, and put them on Facebook.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 8, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Anyone know who the seller is? Just curious. V/r Shawn



its a friend of als that's selling most of the bikes ,


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 8, 2017)

if any one would like pictures and priceing of als bikes I can email them to you  from bicycle larry


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 8, 2017)

My post was an aside to the other comments, but again, not sad IMO.
This Colorflow would just be a cool bicycle, now it carries on Al's legacy and is a trophy winner...provenance is a good thing, especially amongst us.
Its sad he isn't here and contributing anymore, but to his bikes, they live on and find new appreciation.
Chris


----------

